# Planet Earth Blu-Ray - Which Version?



## AustinfromHouston

I just got a PS3 a few days ago, and I was trying to figure out which Blu-Ray to get to showcase the visual aspect. I decided to get the Planet Earth series from BBC. So I go to amazon to check out some reviews to make sure there are no surprises, and... Let's just say it was really confusing.

Here's what I know:

*There are at least three versions on Blu-Ray. The Discovery Channel US release (with Siguorney Weaver narrating - shorter with lower picture quality, so automatically eliminated), and the original BBC release, US version, and also the UK version (with David Attenborough narrating)

*Niether one has as many special features as the DVD version. They're missing the "Diaries" (10 min. segment at the end of each episode), and "Planet Earth: The Future" - a three hour feature. But I hear the picture quality of Blu-Ray makes it worth skipping these features.

Here's where it gets confusing. On the BBC version for sale on amazon (USA), the "Editorial Reviews" section is apparently a review of the DVD box set. It is also listed as having a 530 minute runtime.

http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Earth-Complete-BBC-Blu-ray/dp/B000MRAAJM/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1231053887&sr=8-2

The version for sale on amazon.uk has *five* discs, and is listed as having a 550 minute runtime.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Planet-Earth-Complete-BBC-Blu-ray/dp/B000SKNIWE

Both discs are region free.

I would say that with the given information that the UK version sounds superior. But there's a catch. The picture quality on the UK version is listed on the cover as 1080i, whereas the US version is listed as 1080p.

This may not be entirely true, though. After reading a bunch of reviews of both, I heard it said that on the five disc (UK) version, the fifth disc is primarily special features that they DID include, and those are in 1080i, while the feature itself is in 1080p. It is a fact that the cover of the 5-disc UK release says 1080i. Sounds a bit sketchy to me, though.

Has anyone bought this and run into this mess? Should I trust some random guy on the internet that says the feature on the UK version is, in fact, 1080p, when the box says 1080i?

Normally, I wouldn't care too much about the difference there. But given that this is a $70 four or five disc set that I want to use to sort of show off my HT stuff, I want to get the best version.

Any other reccommendations as to a good "show-off" Blu-Ray? I read a thread from about a year ago that had a few suggestions (Planet Earth was mentioned), but I'm looking for something "prettier" than Batman or Cars.

Thanks in advance for any help, and also for reading my novel of a post :dizzy::dizzy:

Edited because my HTML sucks...


----------



## wgauci

Get the originl UK version. I've run it on my PS3 and it's one of the most visually stunning pictures i've seen. Everything i've read indicates the UK version is superior including the narration. I just checked my set and it states it's 1080p on the box, it has 4 discs not 5. Says there's only 4 on the amazon page as well. Box says approx. 550 min. runtime.

Edit: Sorry, I misread your post a little, by the UK version, I mean the David Attenborough version not the Sigorny.


----------



## AustinfromHouston

There are two UK versions. There's a US release of the UK version (the 4-disc box set - 530 min) that says 1080p on the box, and then there's the UK release of the UK version (5-disc box set - 550 min). This is the one that supposedly says 1080i on the box.

See what I mean? Confusing... :gah:

I think I'm going to risk it and get the 5-disc set. I feel pretty confident that the feature (which was filmed in 1080p) will be 1080p. I can live with the extra disc being 1080i. Wonder what the extra 20 minutes contains? Guess I'll find out soon enough!

Another thing I noticed is that the version on amazon.uk (5-disc) costs £25.47 ($36.96 if my conversion is correct), and the one on US amazon is $60.00. I might take a hit on shipping, but probably not enough to cost me over $20! (Double checking my math - that's almost half price...)


----------



## AustinfromHouston

That price is actually correct! It works out to be approximately $37 for the set! Thanks Amazon.uk!

:spend:

Total cost WITH shipping: $36.48. Very nice. Here's the version I bought:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000SKNIWE/ref=ord_cart_shr?%5Fencoding=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Pasted because again, my HTML sucks.


----------



## wgauci

Wow, that's interesting, I'd have thought the exchange would have been higher than that. I hope it really is region free as it states. Let me know how it turns out for you.


----------



## Quartermaster

I bought the set when it first came out and it’s the BBC one Narrated by David Attenborough, It’s in 1080p and approx 550min (4 discs). I think maybe the 1080i is a type O.:dontknow:


----------



## AustinfromHouston

I just checked my bank account - $36.68 was the final total.

And I'm fairly certain it IS region free. I read somewhere (wikipedia, I think) that says about 70% of Blu-Ray discs are region free. And it actually said that in the product description on all the different versions I looked at. I'll update this post when I get it, Delivery estimate: 26 Jan 2009 - 2 Feb 2009. So don't hold your breath :snoring:


----------

